# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Nuovo CCNL studi professionali 2008/2010

## ivanajol

Salve!
Scusatemi ma avrei urgente necessita' di avere il testo completo del nuovo contratto. Sapete darmi un link dove trovarlo? 
Grazie infinite! :Smile:

----------


## f.p

> Salve!
> Scusatemi ma avrei urgente necessita' di avere il testo completo del nuovo contratto. Sapete darmi un link dove trovarlo? 
> Grazie infinite!

  ... questo è un lavoro per Superm....  ehmm .. no, volevo dire per Contabile!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Credo ti serva questo
C.C.N.L. con Accordo in data 29 luglio 2008. STUDI PROFESSIONALI -
Dipendenti.
Contratto collettivo nazionale di lavoro per i dipendenti da studi
professionali - Rinnovato 29 LUGLIO 2008 - (Decorrenza: 1° maggio
2008 - Scadenza: 30 settembre 2010).

----------


## pier.fusarpoli

vai nel sito C.A.Di.PROF. - Home
ciao

----------

